# Ikamet failed



## RogerL (Jan 14, 2016)

I have been waiting in Istanbul for my Ikamet to be renewed. I have just discovered that the application failed because the documents never arrived in time but I was not informed even when I enquired in November. This means that I have spent 65 days in Turkey without a permit. I am booked to fly back to England on Jan 28. Is there any way I can avoid a fine and a 3 month ban when the problem was not one of my making?


----------



## MertL (Jan 16, 2016)

*ikamet*

Dear Roger,

The cancelation of your application must be notified to you, you have a good intention. If you need more information, you can send an e-mail /snip/

Refusal, cancelation or non-renewal of residence permit applications
lodged in Turkey

ARTICLE 25 –

(2) Refusal, non-renewal or cancelation of the application shall be notified to
the foreigner or, to his/her legal representative or lawyer. This notification
shall also include information on how foreigners would effectively
exercise their right of appeal against the decision as well as other legal
rights and obligations applicable in the process.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

MertL said:


> Dear Roger, The cancelation of your application must be notified to you, you have a good intention. If you need more information, you can send an e-mail /snip/ Refusal, cancelation or non-renewal of residence permit applications lodged in Turkey ARTICLE 25 – (2) Refusal, non-renewal or cancelation of the application shall be notified to the foreigner or, to his/her legal representative or lawyer. This notification shall also include information on how foreigners would effectively exercise their right of appeal against the decision as well as other legal rights and obligations applicable in the process.


Posting personal contact details on the forum is not permitted. Please read the forum rules before posting again.


----------



## RogerL (Jan 14, 2016)

*Thank you*




MertL said:


> Dear Roger,
> 
> The cancelation of your application must be notified to you, you have a good intention. If you need more information, you can send an e-mail /snip/
> 
> ...


Thank for this information. I will make another visit to the Office this week.


----------

